# faunus fr...



## napalmdeath (6. August 2007)

hi,wer kann mir beim faunus fr helfen..
habe das gute stueck neu erworben,mit einem 165ger fox daempfer....
moechte nun wissen ob man einen 190ger nutzen kann,passt ja rein...funzt es auch?
vielen dank fuer jede hilfe...
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Da Anhänger (7. August 2007)

frag doch einfach bei bergwerk selbst nach...wenn du meherer positionen am rahmen hast an denen du verschiden lange dämpfer einsetzen kannst hat sich dir frage sogar erübrigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLichti (9. August 2007)

@napalmdeath

wer hat dir bitte ein FR mit 165er Dämpfer verkauft ???
Wenn da die Original Platten drin sind, ist das Rad fast unfahrbar (wegen der Winkelveränderung!)
Da gehört in jedem Fall ein 190er rein!!

ride on
Stefan


----------

